# USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"​*Mehr oder weniger nur Bilder mit Unterschriften, aber sehenswert allemal - lesenswert, nun ja (wie ein uramerikanischer Hecht der "natürliche" Feind eines eingeschleppten asiatischen Karpfens wird.....)....

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/a...fluesse-kehrt-zurueck-fotostrecke-139729.html


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Müssen hier wegen der Grundelplage auch her, 
dazu Schlangenköpfe & Tigerfische.
Und dann lad ich Ralle 24 zum gemütlichen Angeln inkl. Neozoen-C&R ein. :q #h


----------



## Wander-HH (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Einfach Karpfenburger statt Hamburger essen. Dürfte auch gesünder sein. :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Müssen hier wegen der Grundelplage auch her,
> dazu Schlangenköpfe & Tigerfische.
> Und dann lad ich Ralle 24 zum gemütlichen Angeln inkl. Neozoen-C&R ein. :q #h



Grins 

allerdings ist der Alligatorhecht in den USA kein Neozoe, Die Amis haben diesen Fisch in den 50-60er Jahren selbst an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht, weil sie ihn für Angriffe auf Menschen verantwortlich gemacht haben.

Aber viel interessanter für uns ist die dortige Entwicklung der Karpfenbestände. Lass die Klimaerwärmung noch 15-20 Jahre so weitergehen, bis die Drecksviecher sich hier auch flächendeckend selbstständig vermehren............


----------



## Darket (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Es heißt ja immer, es brauche für Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit beim Tierschutz den gewissen Niedlichkeitsfaktor. Aber bin ich der Einzige, der Alligatorhechte irgendwie total knuffig findet? Ändert nix dran, dass ich gern mal einen an der Angel hätte, aber irgendwie sehen die nach meinen menschlichen Maßstäben irgendwie total sympathisch aus. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Ich find die auch cool....

Insider:
Und solange wir genug Waller hier haben, seh ich auch kein Problem wie Ralle mit den Karpfen ;-))))


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Finde ein ähnliches Problem haben wir doch schon in Deutschland,halt nur in Klein...
Die Grundeln..:m
Nahrungs Konkurent,Laichräuber und Verdränger von heimischer Fischart....


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Asian imigrants in the Unites States? - Let's build a wall around them!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Asian imigrants in the Unites States? - Let's build a wall around them!



Der Alligatorhecht stammt ursprünglich aus dem Gebiet der USA und wurde nach Asien (z.B. Thailand) "importiert". Wir reden hier also bestenfalls von "American imigrants in Asia". #h


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Für mich tauchen sofort zwei Fragen auf:
1. Was sollen ein paar Alligatorhechte ausrichten, wenn die Vermehrungsrate der Asiaten um ein vielfaches höher ist, als der Hunger der Räuber?
2. Vielleicht sollten die Amerikaner sich mal durch die Deutschen erklären lassen, wie man Gewässer leer kriegt
( Stichworte: Fischmehlproduktion, Biovergasung), oder gibt es dort den Berufsstand des Fischers nicht mehr? Verbände sind da sicher auch behilflich 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Ausrotten wird der Alligatorhecht die Karpfen sicher nicht und das ist wahrscheinlich ohne enorme Flurschäden nicht möglich.
Die Silberkarpfen machen aber den größten Teil der Fische in den größeren Flüssen aus, jeder Karpfen weniger macht Platz für die heimische Fische.
Besonders schwer hat es der Löffelstör, der wie ein Marmor oder Silberkarpfen ein Filtrierer ist und unter der Konkurrenz um Plankton stark leidet.
Der Alligatorhecht hat bei den Amis immer noch einen nicht allzu guten Ruf, was sich aber durch solche Aktionen verbessern könnte, da die asiatischen Karpfen noch unbeliebter sind. Damit ist zumindest dem Alligatorhecht geholfen, der in einem großen Teil seines Verbreitungsgebiets immer noch ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Alligatorhecht stammt ursprünglich aus dem Gebiet der USA und wurde nach Asien (z.B. Thailand) "importiert". Wir reden hier also bestenfalls von "American imigrants in Asia". #h




ööööhm, soll ich dir den Text nochmal vorlesen? Vielleicht etwas langsamer?

Die Asian imigrants sind natürlich die Asiatischen Karpfen #q#q#q


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Hi, ich finde die Alligatorhechte gehören mit zu den beeindruckendsten Fischen überhaupt. Geil finde ich auch die Abwachsrate in 2,5 Jahren bis 1m, daran könnten sich unsere Hechte mal ein Beispiel nehmen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Die Asian imigrants sind natürlich die Asiatischen Karpfen #q#q#q



Alligatorhechte gibt es aber tatsächlich in Asien, z.B. in Thailand, wo man tropische und subtropische Fische aus aller Welt in Angelpuffs wie dem bekannten "Dream Lake" hält.

http://dreamlake-fishing.com/fish-species-of-thailand/


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

Oh Gott, wo bin ich hier gelandet?
Ihr geht wirklich nur angeln, oder?

Das war ein WITZ! Eine Anspielung auf Donald T aus USA. 
Mexiko? Einwanderer? Mauer bauen? Nein? Klingelt nix?
Und nein, der hat nix mit der Ente zu tun!

Ich bin hier weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*

hier zumindest gehts (aus gutem Grunde) NUR ums Angeln (oder Politik rund ums Angeln)...

Für allgemeine Politik gibts genügend andere, geeignetere Foren..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2016)

*AW: USA: Alligatorhechte gegen "asiatische Karpfen"*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ööööhm, soll ich dir den Text nochmal vorlesen? Vielleicht etwas langsamer?
> 
> Die Asian imigrants sind natürlich die Asiatischen Karpfen #q#q#q



Hab ich mir im Nachhinein schon gedacht, dass du die Karpfem und nicht die Hechte meinst. Ich wollte dir aber die Chance nicht nehmen, dich mal so richtig aufzuregen. #h


----------

